# Final Fantasy X Remake for PS3 and Vita Announced



## Byronic Hero (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, it was just announced during the Sony pre-TGS conference. Apparently, there have been many requests for a remake.

Sources:



Live TGS Press Conference



 IGN Live Blog

Final Fanatics Unite!

EDIT: Remake is also for PS3!


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2011)

It has a lot of Final Fantasy...


----------



## Langin (Sep 14, 2011)

Damn now I need to buy a PSV...


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Sep 14, 2011)

I wanted VII not X! But i suppose that i could deal with this seeing as X wasnt that bad


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 14, 2011)

It's for PS3 too. I think Squeenix just gets it's jollys re-releasing every FF game _except_ VII.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2011)

*nvm


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 14, 2011)

I have to say I only enjoyed the story of FFX. Looking forward to bonus extra never seen before scenes and revamped cutscenes. Invading Seymour's wedding in HD will be Mother effing BOSS.


----------



## clegion (Sep 14, 2011)

Where is the requested updates? like 7 or 6 or 5


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll be getting the PS3 version if it has any extras,because I always prefer playing JRPGs like that on consoles.
Still nice news for all Vita fans


----------



## thebsharp (Sep 14, 2011)

So, I'm guessing this just an HD remaster with some possible new content. Lazy HD ports ate lazy. Oh well


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 14, 2011)

Really why not remake VII and its outdated 3d engine.. X don't need a remake with ps2 technology.. oh well :/


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 14, 2011)

Believe it or not, FFX was and still is the most popular FF game in Japan so this remake makes sense.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 14, 2011)

thebsharp said:
			
		

> So, I'm guessing this just an HD remaster with some possible new content. Lazy HD ports ate lazy. Oh well


I agree, so many HD ports. It's getting ridiculous. I mean are they going to remake everything in HD now?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

*FINAL FANTASY IX PLEASE!!!*

I'll still get this though.


----------



## phantastic91 (Sep 14, 2011)

i think its just a remastering but i hope its a remake. FFX is my favorite game ever. i'll still get this regardless for the ps3


----------



## prowler (Sep 14, 2011)

Square Enix I love you


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 14, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Damn now I need to buy a PSV...


That's exactly why they did it.

...and if they release X, you bet they'll release X-II later down the line. And that alone will draw a lot of FF fans.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 14, 2011)

Glad it wasn't 7.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 14, 2011)

The best FF ever OMG I wish theyd throw it on 360 too though.
Guess I'll be buying a Vita.
I still have this on PS2 the international version with the piggyback guide.

Is it an actual remake or a touched up port? Either way I am well Jell.
I said on GF FFX board a few months ago if I could have any game in the world on a handheld it would be FFX, and here it is!


----------



## kevan (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm hoping for just HD port since I never
got the chance to play this originally.

Getting a Vita now


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

I hate how FF IX is under-rated


----------



## prowler (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I hate how FF IX is under-rated


lmao no it's not.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why no remake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To me it's the perfect FF, then X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (7 is good too but 9 is just...fab)

I hope SE remake it one day. It truly deserves an HD remake. I guess they aren't doing it since they'll need to hire VA's for the characters lol.


----------



## prowler (Sep 14, 2011)

Having HD remasters for FF7/8/9 would be like making a whole new game, I'm sure they'll do it eventually but I would guess they don't have the people nor time to do it.

It's not like they aren't accessible to PS3/Vita anyway since they're up on the PSN store.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Having HD remasters for FF7/8/9 would be like making a whole new game, I'm sure they'll do it eventually but I would guess they don't have the people nor time to do it.
> 
> It's not like they aren't accessible to PS3/Vita anyway since they're up on the PSN store.


Makes sense, with all the outdated Engines they were made from.

Yeah I'm aware that they are available on the PSN, but an HD one would be great.

7/8/9...only ones left to be remade (X already coming), FFV and VI should come on the handhelds. No wait...we don't need all to be remade...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 14, 2011)

They completely skipped 7,8 and 9...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> They completely skipped 7,8 and 9...


Cuz noobies. Don't want to devote their time for us


----------



## Raiser (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> *FINAL FANTASY IX PLEASE!!!*
> 
> I'll still get this though.
> Agreed. FFIX is one of my most favorite games ever, and is definitely my favorite of the series.
> ...


It definitely is. Maybe not to everyone, but a lot of people I've seen and spoken to even go as for as saying that IX was the worst out of VII to XIII.

EDIT: PS3 too?! Booooo yah!!


----------



## Depravo (Sep 14, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's usually VIII that gets the hate which is just as baffling as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 14, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Square Enix I love you


what luck
i'm trading my dslite+accessories+r4i-sdhc for a ps3
square enix i love you so much
i won't need to finish it on my ps2 now
i won't buy an alienware, vita here i come


----------



## Raiser (Sep 14, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Raiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally wouldn't rank VIII high on my list, but I've seen more hate for IX, and to my surprise, X, than any other FF game (XIII is somewhere there; that bandwagon, you know?).


----------



## mrfaiz555 (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh man, I don't want to avoid 300 lightning to obtain ultimate weapon =.=""


----------



## Depravo (Sep 14, 2011)

I hope PS3 users get a gold trophy for enduring the 'laughing' scene.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if people actually play FF IX they'd know how much of a gem it is. IMO the great FFs were VII, IX, X, X-2 and XII. Haven't played XIII so idk. Never played VIII so I can't comment on it.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

Ugh...anything but X would be good...



*ALL MY HATE*


----------



## DarkWay (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm sold, 100% getting a Vita now, purely for blitzball I had so much fun with that minigame!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

A redub would be nice...and a rescript  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, Tidus is really freaking annoying (not as much as Vaan, but he's still not better than Hope).  The whole laughing scene and his whole "This is my story" whiny crap is pretty annoying.  And his voice, don't get me started on his voice.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 14, 2011)

all final fantasies are good but i think they are giving the PS vita a try by making a remake first and that is part 10. the item and special weapon collection was quite strenous and not that good. i felt we were working for something that was not necessary to get. i finished the game with only 2 special weapons ie. yuna's because killing aeons is easy and wakka because well... read on

if everything goes well, then maybe and just maybe in the future we will see another final fantasy remake like we saw ff2 and ff3 on the gba

i really liked ffx especially the unique, awesome, idea-inspiring (i do remember a game that closely matches its mechanics.. cant think of it right now) and fabulous game, BLITZBALL!!!
Blitzball in HD... thats it i am getting it

EDIT: Ah yes, i finally remembered that the game similar to blitzball (remember blitzball came first) is INAZUMA ELEVEN
They have also announced ff13-2 for the vita


----------



## xist (Sep 14, 2011)

I loathe this one the most of all the FF's, excluding possibly 1 and 2 (although that's not really taking into account their age.

FFX, for me at least, had a loathsome bunch of characters, an awful plot and overworld and poor character development. FF X-2 was far better, revamping the Rikku and Yuna personalities (_giving _Yuna one!) and making Combat much more fluid and dynamic. If anything it's more suitable to a portable format than the crawl that was X.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 14, 2011)

Ehhh......I couldn't exactly like X either.


----------



## prowler (Sep 14, 2011)

mrfaiz555 said:
			
		

> Oh man, I don't want to avoid 300 lightning to obtain ultimate weapon =.=""At least we'll have it on the go... that's something, right? .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like FFX for it's pure turn based battles which no other FFs have :(
FFX-2 is definitely better but most people hate on it because it questions their manliness.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 14, 2011)

Never played it but judging from all the comments here it's like a pretty good game! How does it compare in fighting and story to FF IV?
I'm already buying a PSV sooner or later, this game just makes it even more needed.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 14, 2011)

the worst game in FF series why would the remake this thing when there BETTER FF games that can be remake


----------



## pubert09 (Sep 14, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> thebsharp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad they're doing HD ports. I don't have a backwards compatible PS3 and hate having to plug my PS2 in to play old games like FFX. I would fork out the money for a fresh look and even for the convenience. The remakes also give me another chance to try out a game I didn't play on PS2, like Ico and Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## bazzi_h (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> *FINAL FANTASY IX PLEASE!!!*
> 
> I'll still get this though.



+1

Final Fantasy IX was the first game I ever bought on the original Playstation and remains one of my all time favorite games, as well as the best game in the series for me!


----------



## Depravo (Sep 14, 2011)

pubert09 said:
			
		

> I would fork out the money for a fresh look and even for the convenience.Don't forget the trophies.
> 
> QUOTE(pubert09 @ Sep 14 2011, 02:23 PM) The remakes also give me another chance to try out a game I didn't play on PS2, like Ico and *Shadow of the Colossus*.


I'm with you there. I have Ico but I never got to play SotC. I'm really looking forward to that one.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 14, 2011)

I am so fucking excited for this game!!!!!!!!!!

I loved FFX gameplay!! Can't wait for this to release!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 14, 2011)

Fu this. Now there is no point in replaying this game on my PC when i finally got it upgraded to emulate my original CD for the PS2. Ah right FFX2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here i comez ladies!


----------



## Necron (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> *FINAL FANTASY IX PLEASE!!!*
> 
> I'll still get this though.


+1 to this!

But now I need to get a PS3

Ughh... but I almost made a perfect sphere grid on my PS2.. oh well


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 14, 2011)

I played through it once on the PS2, and that's all I could take.

Understandable why they chose to remake this over any of the PS1 FFs due to it having mostly 3D environments already that they could visually upgrade. VII - XI were pre-rendered environments (except battles) which would require a lot more time individually to move away from their pre-rendered state.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2011)

Aside from fiddling with the demo (it came with one of the FF4 through 6 bundles for the PS1) I never played 10 and aside from making my list ( http://gbatemp.net/t285807-legendary-games...layed?&st=0 ) I have never really felt the need to go back and play it. Upon hearing this... nothing has changed aside from my maybe thinking about considering finishing FF12.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 14, 2011)

i am happy for the news and all but why didn't they include FFX-2? i know there is going to be haters for that game but the battle system was great, it's just a waste of blu ray to have just 1 final fantasy game on there, but i will be definitely anticipating this much more than FFXIII that is for sure.


----------



## prowler (Sep 14, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> it's just a waste of blu ray to have just 1 final fantasy game on there


You mean Square Enix wouldn't be able to charge $60/£40 for each game? :O


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

So when the 3DS kinda falls flat on its face with a weak Final Fantasy offering they decide to give an equally weak one on the Vita.

FFX had a decent combat system but the story and characters were fucking awful. Why even bring this back when everyone wants a PSX era remake (NOT FFVIII, I'll take X over VIII any day).


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> mrfaiz555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I quite like hope.  People were saying to me a few days before that he's like Tidus and Vaan, and he kind of is, but he'way better and way less of a selfish crying pu$$y, and even if he were he'd have reason to be.  These guys are pretty old in comparison to Hope, so he has an excuse.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm just surprised that it isn't a "Collection" that includes X-2. _Happy_, but surprised nonetheless.


----------



## prowler (Sep 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> So when the 3DS kinda falls flat on its face with a weak Final Fantasy offering they decide to give an equally weak one on the Vita.FFX is a huge success in Japan (what FF isn't a huge success?), it's the easy way for Square Enix to bring in the cash, some examples from Goli on TwitterQUOTEOn a survey conducted by Dengeki from 8/25 to 9/7 of which game you'd like to replay having your memories erased, the results are...
> 1. FFX 2.FFVII 3. Steins;Gate 4. Resident Evil 5. FFIX 6. DQIII 7. Chrono Trigger 8. Ever 17 9. Dragon Quest 10. Demon's Souls
> 
> http://news.dengeki.com/elem/000/000/405/405683/ For one of the participants, FFX was the first game he felt deeply moved about.
> Another unintentionally started crying in the opening and ending scenes.


So yeah, weak? no.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well "weak" for me, not for Japan. Of course they'll love it, but FFX makes be sigh deeply. I want to punch fucking Tidus in his fucking Meg Ryan face.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FF IX in Top 5!! Here's hoping.


----------



## prowler (Sep 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I want to punch fucking Tidus in his fucking Meg Ryan face.


If I was drinking something, it would be all over the keyboard by now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 14, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Really why not remake VII and its outdated 3d engine.. X don't need a remake with ps2 technology.. oh well :/



Or how about NO remakes at all? Leave masterpieces alone and let us remember them the way they became legend. Seriously, it's like Lucas releasing Star Wars every 5 years, or Spielberg messing with Indiana Jones. It just makes no sense.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoony, I take it?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Spoony, I take it?



I got the joke that he looks like Meg Ryan from him, yeah.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 14, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Or how about NO remakes at all? Leave masterpieces alone and let us remember them the way they became legend. Seriously, it's like Lucas releasing Star Wars every 5 years, or *Spielberg messing with Indiana Jones*. It just makes no sense.









I agree. Sadly, both the movie and video game industry are only out for money, it seems. Even if it's money you already spent just a few years ago.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> Sadly, both the movie and video game industry are only out for money, it seems. Even if it's money you already spent just a few years ago.



They're industries relying on luxury, what else would they ever be out for? Hell, practically EVERY industry is out there to make money.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Byronic Hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, they way they are going about to get it seems lazy and unoriginal. Is it REALLY that hard to get enough coherent thoughts together to create something original? Even if it sucks, hey, at least they would have tried.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> Still, they way they are going about to get it seems lazy and unoriginal. Is it REALLY that hard to get enough coherent thoughts together to create something original? Even if it sucks, hey, at least they would have tried.



But they want to make money. And people buy mindlessly based on nostalgia and such.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 14, 2011)

Ehh, I loved the battle system, hated everything else.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a PS2, a working television, a memory card, and easy access to a copy of Final Fantasy X.


I see absolutely no reason for this.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 14, 2011)

Only one thing will motivate me to get this.  That one thing is either if it's international version getting ported or dlc to upgrade the game to inter version.  I already got the non inter version for ps2(never had a chance to play inter version).


----------



## raulpica (Sep 14, 2011)

My face as soon as I read this:





What the heck. There are a lot more FFs out there needing a remake.

Like 5/6/7. Oh well, they'll happen eventually. Squeenix loves remakes.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 14, 2011)

I want an HD FF9 remake. For 10 dollars. On the PSN store.

Then I would be happy.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 14, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I want an HD FF9 remake. For 10 dollars. On the PSN store.
> 
> Then I would be happy.


An HD remake for less than $40?

Yeah, Square will do _that_.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 14, 2011)

I hated this game on PS2, not sure I'll like it for PS3 or Vita either...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> I hated this game on PS2, not sure I'll like it for PS3 or Vita either...


Why? You weren't able to beat Master Seymour's 3rd Form at Mt.Gagazet??


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of people hated that game.  I didn't hate it, but I sure didn't like it, and I can think of a bunch of reasons why.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 14, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, as well as make FF13-2 portable and make FF15 10 times more amazing.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 14, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I liked it, but I prefer FF IX over it anytime. I still think fans should've voted for FF IX lol.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Byronic Hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even know what to expect with 15.  SE isn't exactly "predictable" anymore.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 14, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, at the time I was used to playing other RPGs like Persona 3 Portable and never got into some of the characters or most gameplay elements it presented. I'll admit, this game had a nice story and all too it and if I were to buy it again (Vita) then I'll probably go through it for the story and trophies (ignoring some of the gameplay).


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Sep 14, 2011)

Now i must buy the vita! i was gonna get it anyway but it just keeps getting better and better!!! im so hyped for this!! its such a coincidence, i just started playing through FFX again a week ago and i was wondering how cool a remake would be!


----------



## Valwin (Sep 14, 2011)

mfw they're remaking the shittiest Final Fantasy

Still gonna be the same linear piece of Crap with Kimarhi's useless ass, it's nothing but an upgraded port. An HD upscale in other words but still a port, a port of one of the most overrated FFs ever.


in that note if your remaking something why not 7? 

7 gets sequels and prequels and disneyland rides but the worst looking PS1 game in the world still doesn't have a remake i mean i was in the notion people like it right ? dont get me wrong it was bad but still not as bad as this


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 14, 2011)

what caNT SONY take a hint and remake VII X was horriable


----------



## titen96 (Sep 15, 2011)

ill buy it, i could never beat seymour at that temple


----------



## prowler (Sep 15, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because SONY doesNT own Final Fantasy.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol ikr, took me days too xD! Can't even imagine that'll I'll be fighting him again pretty soon. But this with much more tactics up my sleeve


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 15, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> thebsharp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cheaper than remaking VII, they would need to start from scratch.

I've never played 10, hopefully it will be good and maybe not full price.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Sep 17, 2011)

I hate blitzball !


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Sep 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> A redub would be nice...and a rescript
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you forgot the "told ya" after every other battle.

"told ya" what, Tidus? just STFU! you didnt tell us shit!!


----------



## Langin (Oct 2, 2011)

It's really fun to see much of you whining about that FF7 is not being remaked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whahahaha let them remake or port FFXIII to PSV and *3DS*. Then then I would even marry SE for that. I so love that game.


----------



## prowler (Oct 2, 2011)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> It's really fun to see much of you whining about that FF7 is not being remaked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>3DS
That's a good one



Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtHmT2PEbVA[/youtube]


----------

